# [DRI InitDriver Failed] fingerprint mismatch... (SOLVED)

## pathfinder

bonjour a tous,----

il y a pas une journee ou quelque chose ne va pas. c est un peu fatiguant a force...

alors voila le probleme aujourd hui:

apres un emerge -auvDN world, 

 *Quote:*   

>  $ glxinfo 
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0x781B6E97, but expected 0x7A3E2CF0
> ...

 

et tout est Tres lent (jeux et graphiques).

J ai cherche sur les forums, ils parlent de problemes de MESA, moi je ne crois pas l avoir jamais installe...

si quelqu un a deja eu ce probleme... toute piste sera bienvenue.Last edited by pathfinder on Mon Nov 06, 2006 3:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nemo13

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J ai cherche sur les forums, ils parlent de problemes de MESA, moi je ne crois pas l avoir jamais installe...
> 
> si quelqu un a deja eu ce probleme... toute piste sera bienvenue.

 

Bonsoir,

à priori tu l'as à l'insu de ton plein gré :

```
eix mesa

[I] media-libs/mesa 

     Installed:           6.5.1-r1[14:59:58 23.09.2006][-video_cards_i810 -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_none -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeon -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_trident -video_cards_via -debug -doc -hardened -motif nptl]

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

[U] x11-apps/mesa-progs 

     Available versions:  6.4.2 6.5 6.5.1

     Installed:           6.4.2[01:27:21 29.05.2006]

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Mesa's OpenGL utility and demo programs (like glxgears)
```

c'est une dépendance de :

```
equery depends mesa

[ Searching for packages depending on mesa... ]

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9626

x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1

virtual/opengl-7.0

virtual/glu-7.0
```

donc à tout zazar ree-emerge 

```
x11-apps/mesa-progs 
```

c'est plustôt eux qui foireraient.

A+

----------

## pathfinder

a mon insu en effet...

 *Quote:*   

>  # eix mesa
> 
> * games-emulation/psemu-gpupetemesagl 
> 
>      Available versions:  1.75 1.76
> ...

 

je reemerge donc (dans un autre topic il parlaient de mesa, mais je l avais pas installe, et le gars avait l air convaincu que c etait de sa faute parce qu il avait bidouille mesa...)

je dois recompiler fglrx?

j update modules et je relance X pour voir car comme ca ca ne marche pas...

edit:

 *Quote:*   

> $ fglrxinfo 
> 
> ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0x781B6E97, but expected 0x7A3E2CF0
> 
> libGL error: InitDriver failed
> ...

 

ca ne marche toujours pas... et je trouve plus le topic...

----------

## Mickael

On est peu dans le flou, alors pour essayer de faire avancer le chimilimiblick, qu'elle est ta carte graphique? Et qu'elle est la quantité de videoram paramétrée dans ton fichier xorg.conf. /ma vie : avec ma carte intel i945Gtruc machin, par défaut intel paramètre 8Mo, donc en lui passant ce petit paramètre dans xorg.conf DRI se retrouve fonctionnel.

----------

## pathfinder

ok. alors voila:

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.2_rc1-r4 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> sudo lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Memory Controller Hub (rev 0e)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL PCI Express Root Port (rev 0e)
> ...

 

et pour finir:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>   #VideoRam    262144           <- c est ca que je dois mettre?
> 
>     # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate
> ...

 

----------

## Mickael

Je ne connais pas ati, mais dans le forum francophone et anglophone  il y a des tonnes d'info. Utilises-tu les drivers r300?

EDIT ton user appartient bien au groupe video juste pour être sur.

----------

## pathfinder

? ? ? ?

j ai vu les forums, mais sans rien changer, un reboot... et ca marche,...

? ?

j ai le DRI OK et tout roule.

donc merci pour ces infos, merci pour tout ceci.

mais ce topic est desrmais considere solved.

merci a tous!!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## nykos

et oui en général quand on fait des modifs et des recompils de packages de l'interface graphique il est conseillé de redémarrer  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

 *nykos wrote:*   

> et oui en général quand on fait des modifs et des recompils de packages de l'interface graphique il est conseillé de redémarrer 

 

Alors là il faudra m'expliquer pourquoi, en cas de recompilation de kernel ok, et peut être dans d'autres cas très peu fréquent pour les packages de l'interface graphique je ne vois strictement aucune raison de redémarrer.

Son problème devait certainement venir d'un module déjà chargé (le dri de sa carte) qui a été mis à jour. rmmod le module suivit de modprobe le module aurait eu le même effet qu'un reboot en plus rapide.

----------

## nykos

une rumeur raconte que enlever le module et le remettre ça marche pas toujours bien avec ce module en question

----------

## Bapt

 *nykos wrote:*   

> une rumeur raconte que enlever le module et le remettre ça marche pas toujours bien avec ce module en question

 

Qu'elle rumeur, faudrait voir ses fondements et la véracité, c'est peut être que simplement, des gens ont oubliés les arguments du modprobe, ou de faire des choses dans des fichiers configurations. 

M'enfin, avant de propager une rumeur qui donne de mauvaises habitudes : reboot de précaution, il faudrait en savoir un peu plus et expliquer pourquoi dans ce cas précis le reboot est obligatoire, si c'est le cas.

----------

## YetiBarBar

A mon sens, le retrait et le remplacement d'un module quelqu'il soit à chaud n'est jamais une bonne chose, surtout si le module en question est à moitié foireux. (je ne porte pas de jugement sur le module officiel ATI que j'utilise et dont je suis satisfait)

Il m'est déjà arrivé, sur un module "maison" d'observer des blocages de la version recompilée de mon module en raison de l'influence du module précédent (boggué ...)

Et comme par miracle, un reboot plus tard, le nouveau module était opérationnel (enfin, moins buggé ...)

Je dirais donc : +1 pour le reboot, surtout que s'il recompile les modules DRI, c'est qu'a priori, ça marchait pas ...Last edited by YetiBarBar on Mon Nov 06, 2006 6:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pathfinder

perso je crois savoir ou etait la bourde:

un modprobe -r module ne marchait pas car il etait USED.

mais je sais pas comment eviter que X se lance sur le CTRL ALT F7 sans devoir reinitialiser... car killer X relancer automatiquement gdm.

alors quitte a faire un 

rc-update del xdm default, et /ou relancer en mode 3, j ai prefere faire un reboot...

ca devrait expliquer que le modprobe -r puis modprobe ait effectivement fait effet.

je suppose que pouvoir revenir en mode 3 et faire ceci devait suffire, mais j y arrivais pas.

----------

## kwenspc

-1 pour le reboot. Jamais eu besoin de reboot pour faire en sorte qu'un soft ou un module fonctionne (oui j'ai du ati chez moi). Il n'y a que pour les modifs kernel que c'est utile.

Le truc qu'il a peut-être oublié apès la recompil des divers soft pour le support opengl et dri : eselect opengl set ati 

non? (ça reload les libs glx et consors. Donc les nouvelles une fois compilées, si on ne lance pas cette commande ça garde les anciennes chargées en mémoire il me semble)

[edit] les reboot (or modif kernel) c'est de la méthode zindoz ça, à oublier  :Wink:  [/edit]

----------

## pathfinder

non jh avais pas oublié le eselect

pas du tout

et sans reboot, dis moi alors comment je sors du mode graphique avec XDM automatique, pour unloader fglrx et le recharger apres...

parce que je vois pas...

----------

## nykos

pour le reboot je parlais uniquement de ce module car il s'enlève pas bien

(je crois que j'ai lu ça dans un post de El_Goretto mais je suis pas sûr alors ne l'engueulez pas  :Very Happy:   )

pour arrêter X : 

Ctrl+ ALt + F1 pour aller dans la console

login en root

/etc/init.d/xdm stop

rmmod fglrx

pour le relancer :

modprobe fglrx

/etc/init.d/xdm start

----------

## pathfinder

mais quel idiot!!!

j ai pas pense a faire /etc/init.d/xdm stop!!!!

evidemment ca marche mieux qu un kill X...

je note pour la prochaine fois!!!

c est pour ca que j arrivais pas a ne pas rebooter... car je savais pas arreter xdm... :S

----------

